# ISO Sushi Fish : Do's and DONT'S!!



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

Hey I'm just getting started in Sushi Making, and I see myself going into it pretty hardcore.  Is there any fish that I certainly need to try (aside from smoked salmon, smoked eel, crab, shrimp?)

What should I avoid?? What can make me sick?  Thats something no one has told me and I want to be very cautious. I love fish cooked or raw, but I know little about certain types.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2007)

Well so far all the fish you mentioned (smoked salmon, smoked eel, crab, shrimp) are cooked. Try getting some raw fish. Salmon and tuna are the most popular and probably easiest to find. As far as I know, there are no types of fish that can make you sick specifically because of the type. Any fish can make you sick if the quality is not up to par or if it is mishandled. Because of that you only want to buy your fish for sushi at someplace that you trust to have the best quality. Tell the person you are buying it from what you plan to use it for. If you trust them (and you should only buy from them if you do) then they will tell you if it is safe to eat raw or not.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 11, 2007)

Be careful to only use sashimi grade fish if you don't plan on cooking it.  Dont just go to some corner grocery store for it.


----------



## Reanie525i (May 26, 2007)

Try lobster - it is one of the best  - We use to go lobster diving in the  Florida Keys -We would literally eat them  "Fresh from the sea" - It really is great -


----------



## TATTRAT (May 26, 2007)

Lobster, scallop, abalone, shrimp, bonito, tuna, salmon, uni, wahoo, mackerel, monk fish liver or tail, Ayu, conger eel, halibut, char, squid tentacles,octopus, swordfish, flounder, rock fish are all great for sushi.

try to stay away from reef fish, they can carry cigutera(sp?). Obviously, some concerns are there with bottom feeding fish too, but not as common and are more associated with bi-valves...Open water species are safer, but as stated, it needs to be handled properly, and make sure it is FRESH!


----------



## YT2095 (May 26, 2007)

DONT try and prepare Fugu either.
or at least not without propper training


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 26, 2007)

your first staple should be TUNA!  get some yellowfin tuna.

also, there is a type of tuna called TORO which is absolutely INSANE.

Wrap it with seaweed on the inside and rice on the outside.

Raw, of course


----------



## GB (May 26, 2007)

Toro isn't really a type of tuna. It is the fatty part of the tuna which comes from the belly.

I agree that it is insane though. Man I could live on that stuff.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 26, 2007)

I'm aware it's not a separate fish, 

it's the same thing as saying there is a type of steak, FILET MIGNON

but yes, i agree


----------



## GB (May 26, 2007)

I hear ya now


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 27, 2007)

i got some good yellow fin, its decent.  i like salmon immensely.

i wanna try other types of fish but i need to find a reliable fishery.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

If by any rare chance you find BLUEFIN TUNA, that is the best of the best.

Very rare.  I've never even seen it.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 27, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> If by any rare chance you find BLUEFIN TUNA, that is the best of the best.
> 
> Very rare. I've never even seen it.


 
Its on the list!  Thanks!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

It is considered the Kobe Beef of fish.  Extremely treasured.

A single Bluefin Tuna can fetch prices of over $10,000 at the tokyo fish market.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 27, 2007)

Many, many fish species - especially if large adults - have the capacity to make anyone sick, raw or cooked, as they tend to retain certain toxins in their systems.  Here's a LINK:

http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/artic/marine_toxins_dbmd_printer.htm

If you want to experiment with raw fish for sushi, your only safe bet is to purchase from a seller specifically selling sushi/sashimi-grade fish.  Period.  If you purchase from your local fish market, make sure to freeze your fish at 0 degrees for 48 hours before thawing & using for sushi.  While that isn't 100% protection, it helps.  I still prefer advising you purchase from a company that is used to providing products specifically for sushi/sashimi.  Here's one website; if you do a websearch for "sushi", you'll find others.

Catalina Offshore Products


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (May 28, 2007)

I've used Catalina for years - great source.
They also have great Uni and Tobikko.

Usually great rice is the most difficult part for people.
Remember, "Sushi" is really just vinegared rice... fish isn't actually necessary.

Also try different preparation styles.  My favorite is simple Nigiri.
You also might want to do a search, there are some great sushi threads on here with great recipes and tips.

Good luck!


----------



## ironchef (May 28, 2007)

If you're going to freeze fish before using for sashimi/sushi, be advised that the USDA recommends that the fish are frozen at -31 degrees F for 15 hours, or at -10 degrees F for 5-7 days. Home freezers rarely dip below 0 degrees F which makes this treatment not feasible and not recommended to do yourself. Also, this method also only work on fish parasites. If a fish already contains a marine toxin or is spoiled, old, etc. it won't make a difference if you freeze it or not. Most marine toxins are unaffected by ANY cooking, freezing, or food preparation method.

Regarding fish parasites. Although there are more than 50, only two types are considered serious: tapeworms and flukes. These two types are ONLY found in fresh water fish. There are some fish that are used in sushi that can sometimes contain parasites, but documented cases have found that these fish have had extended contact with either fresh or brackish water. There are certain types of salt water fish that MAY contain a parasite called anisakid, but not every single fish in each category is going to have it. Parasites, unlike marine toxins are usually visable and if the fish is handled properly after they are caught, the parasites are already removed and the fish is usually safe to eat by the time it is ready for purchase.

Here is more info on the topics below, but generally, if your fish is fresh and if you're using salt water fish, you're safe from fish parasites. Marine toxins (i.e. ciguatera) is a whole different story. The most important rule to follow is to buy smart. Talk to your fishmongers and to people in the restaurant industry to find out where the best places are to buy the best quality and freshest fish in your area.

Eating raw finfish:

CDC - Yellow Book: [6] Food Poisoning from Marine Toxins - CDC Travelers' Health


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 29, 2007)

There is also the "country style" sushi--chirashi (sp?). It isn't rolled but served in a bowl with rice and sauce. REALLY delicious.


----------



## ironchef (May 29, 2007)

MLB, I got your bluefin right here. This is the chutoro cut, the second highest in premium and in fat content, next to the otoro. Color isn't the greatest because I took this with my cell phone but you can see the marbling in the fish:


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 30, 2007)

Rub it in.  Go ahead.. Ba*stard..

I'd kill or some bluefin.

You are a lucky man/ woman.

Cheers - and Good eating.


----------

